

Comparing al Qaeda and the IRA - markerdmann
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2011/07/comparing_al_qa.html

======
GiraffeNecktie
Not sure why this links to schneier. The actual article is here:
<http://exiledonline.com/wn-38-ira-vs-al-qaeda-i-was-wrong/>

